# Judo or Kyokushin?



## Brandon Miller (Jan 7, 2019)

At 32 years of age with the intent of taking a martial arts training hobby seriously my question is which martial art should I start in and focus on first at 32 years old if I plan on taking a journey in both in the long run. Which one should I chose now to focus on?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 7, 2019)

age doesnt matter 
which ever one you want to do first, but being a karateka i would say karate to get some great basics and then add judo in later to improve the throwing and hand trapping aspects of karate.  I hope you have great personable instructors in each of these arts.


----------



## Martial D (Jan 7, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> At 32 years of age with the intent of taking a martial arts training hobby seriously my question is which martial art should I start in and focus on first at 32 years old if I plan on taking a journey in both in the long run. Which one should I chose now to focus on?



The style is less important than the club and the instructor. Does the instructor seem legit? How is it trained there? What are his students like? Is there sparring? Does the head instructor work directly with his students? Can he see his own toes?(joking but not joking)


----------



## frank raud (Jan 7, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> At 32 years of age with the intent of taking a martial arts training hobby seriously my question is which martial art should I start in and focus on first at 32 years old if I plan on taking a journey in both in the long run. Which one should I chose now to focus on?


Didn't you start Kyokushin in December?


----------



## lklawson (Jan 8, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> At 32 years of age with the intent of taking a martial arts training hobby seriously my question is which martial art should I start in and focus on first at 32 years old if I plan on taking a journey in both in the long run. Which one should I chose now to focus on?


I've done different "striking" arts and "grappling" arts.  If I had to choose only one, start with grappling.  It tends to be easier on the body with fewer injuries, seems to be easier for training partners to moderate force, is a more "natural" expression in that it is easier to learn to grapple well than it is to strike properly, and, frankly, tends to be less of a legal minefield when used for "self defense."

Start with Judo.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jan 8, 2019)

I’ve done both.   Judo in college and just recently Kyokushin for the last 10 years.  I like them both but judo clubs seem to be centred more on the sport and competing side of the art.  You can find Kyokushin dojo’s of all stripes out there (sport and self defence as well as everything in between).   

A good school of either will whip you into shape but as others have stated it is mostly about the school and the instructors that is important.   If you pm me the school you are interested in I can tell you what I know about it.  Good luck !


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 9, 2019)

Try both, go with whichever one you feel most comfortable with


----------



## jobo (Jan 9, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> At 32 years of age with the intent of taking a martial arts training hobby seriously my question is which martial art should I start in and focus on first at 32 years old if I plan on taking a journey in both in the long run. Which one should I chose now to focus on?


well which ever rings your bell ,if you want to sort of logic tree, then it rather depends on what you want out of them as to which one first or if you should do two at all,

getting to a " good " standard in either will take up a significant amount of time, if your doing two your going to be training 5 days a week, which asks questions about you having Ballance in your life, or if you haven't got that amount of free time then you will be splitting what you do have and slowing progress in both.

if your looking at health benefits, both physical and mental, then either will do, though there's a good chance that judo will be physical harder, certainly in the early stages, nearly every thing you do is against a fully resistant partner.

if your looking at self defence, then you will be able to robustly defend yourself sooner with judo.

but , I chose karate , because that's what I wanted to do


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 9, 2019)

I think some folks missed your sentence about doing both in the long run. I'll assume you've found two good schools you like (one in each), and that's why you're asking specifically about these two. I'd tend toward the grappling first, and for different reasons than I've seen here. My experience is that younger people learn falls quicker and better. The older the student learning falls, the more likely they are to be stiff at first, which makes the falls hurt more, which makes it hard to learn good falls. I learned my falls early, and can still take high, hard falls without a problem. If you're going to do both of these, get into Judo and give yourself a chance to learn the falls well.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey Brandon, are there any Enshin karate or Kudo/Daido Juku dojos near you? They sound perfect for you and what you're looking for, as Enshin is essentially Kyokushin with Judo grappling/takedowns, Kudo goes a little further with head gear, head shots, grappling, locks, ground fighting etc.

If not, I remember how much you loved Kyokushin from your other thread, so I'd follow what you're in love with first


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 9, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Hey Brandon, are there any Enshin karate or Kudo/Daido Juku dojos near you? They sound perfect for you and what you're looking for, as Enshin is essentially Kyokushin with Judo grappling/takedowns, Kudo goes a little further with head gear, head shots, grappling, locks, ground fighting etc.
> 
> If not, I remember how much you loved Kyokushin from your other thread, so I'd follow what you're in love with first


I asked him about Enshin and Ashihara in his previous thread; he said they weren’t around. Either of those, and/or Kudo/Daido Juku would probably be a perfect fit for him.

Side note: I can’t figure out for the life of me what the difference between Kudo and Daido Juku is. Is Daido Juku the school/organization and Kudo is the competition or competitive aspect of it? I know they’re the same people, but I can’t figure out why they’re using two different names.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 9, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I asked him about Enshin and Ashihara in his previous thread; he said they weren’t around. Either of those, and/or Kudo/Daido Juku would probably be a perfect fit for him.
> 
> Side note: I can’t figure out for the life of me what the difference between Kudo and Daido Juku is. Is Daido Juku the school/organization and Kudo is the competition or competitive aspect of it? I know they’re the same people, but I can’t figure out why they’re using two different names.



Ahh yep fair enough.

Yeah I've got no idea either haha.. perhaps Daido Juku is the organisation and Kudo the martial arts system?

Just did a bit of research on their website:

"Daido Juku however follows Grand Master Azuma’s ideal of “Budo as a social physical education”, with an aim at providing a tool for the education of youth and for self-realization of adults, and deviated from MMA boom that worshiped physical strength only. In 1983 the Tokyo Branch opened followed by the Osaka Branch in 1985. In 1986 the organization’s headquarters were moved to Tokyo, and further regional branches were opened, like Hokkaido, Sendai, Nagoya, Hiroshima, Fukuoka, etc. In 1993 Daido Juku started its commitment to the world, starting with the opening of a branch in Vladivostok, Russia. The organization changed its name to “Kakuto Karate International Federation Daido Juku” in 1995 as a result. The first world Championship was subsequently held in 2001. In order to put emphasis on the fact it advocates a Mixed Budo, the organization changed its name again to “Kudo International Federation Daido Juku”, introducing the name “Kudo” as a Mixed Martial Arts practiced wearing the traditional “gi” (martial arts outfit with pants and jacket)."


I'm still confused though haha... it seems the terms are used synomymously, but from what I gather he changed the name or added Kudo to emphasis that it is still a martial art based on traditional values (ie not just a physical/sporting pursuit).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 10, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I asked him about Enshin and Ashihara in his previous thread; he said they weren’t around. Either of those, and/or Kudo/Daido Juku would probably be a perfect fit for him.
> 
> Side note: I can’t figure out for the life of me what the difference between Kudo and Daido Juku is. Is Daido Juku the school/organization and Kudo is the competition or competitive aspect of it? I know they’re the same people, but I can’t figure out why they’re using two different names.


Well, they're spelled very differently, for starters.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Well, they're spelled very differently, for starters.


True dat.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jan 10, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Hey Brandon, are there any Enshin karate or Kudo/Daido Juku dojos near you? They sound perfect for you and what you're looking for, as Enshin is essentially Kyokushin with Judo grappling/takedowns, Kudo goes a little further with head gear, head shots, grappling, locks, ground fighting etc.
> 
> If not, I remember how much you loved Kyokushin from your other thread, so I'd follow what you're in love with first


Enshin Karate is my dream martial art. No dojo’s around me unfortunately.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jan 10, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I asked him about Enshin and Ashihara in his previous thread; he said they weren’t around. Either of those, and/or Kudo/Daido Juku would probably be a perfect fit for him.
> 
> Side note: I can’t figure out for the life of me what the difference between Kudo and Daido Juku is. Is Daido Juku the school/organization and Kudo is the competition or competitive aspect of it? I know they’re the same people, but I can’t figure out why they’re using two different names.


Enshin is my dream art. Wish there was a dojo near me.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 28, 2019)

Both age dont matter as long as yiu train hard


----------

